# have a nice month



## Sinis_smooth

Merhaba komşular!

How do you wish a happy new month in Turkish? Is there something like this?


----------



## Black4blue

There isn't a special phrase.
You can say:
*Umarım iyi bir ay geçirirsin.* I hope you will have a nice month (informal)
*İyi bir ay geçirmenizi dilerim.* I wish you to have a nice month (formal)


----------



## Rallino

Sinis_smooth said:


> Merhaba komşular!



Γεια σου!



> How do you wish a happy *new* month in Turkish? Is there something like this?


When exactly would you say "happy NEW month"? If you can give us some more context, we can provide you with more suggestions.


----------



## Sinis_smooth

Here in Greece we say "Kalo mina" (Good month) *on the 1st day of each month* (for example, today). Well, in my case it's something informal...But we use it a lot, when we meet our neighbours or friends or acquaintances.


----------



## Rallino

I don't think we have such a saying. But if you really feel in need of saying it, I guess you can go with what Black4blue suggested on post #2.

P.S. Now that I think of it, if you said those sentences to someone on the street, they would raise an eyebrow. I think you need to be a little more specific. So here is another suggestion:

_*Bugün ayın biri. Umarım, hepimiz için iyi bir ay olur.*_ _(This is the first day of the month. I hope it will be a good month for all of us.)_


----------



## TekYelken

Sinis_smooth said:


> Here in Greece we say "Kalo mina" (Good month) *on the 1st day of each month* (for example, today). Well, in my case it's something informal...But we use it a lot, when we meet our neighbours or friends or acquaintances.


 

We are more like a laid back people who don't often realise the beginning of a month. The real elder ones won't even notice that of a year and generally confuse how old they are, hahaaaaa, 

But if you want to translate "*Kalo mina*" into Turkish, you can say "*İyi aylar*" just as you would say "*iyi günler*" or "*iyi yıllar*".

Kalo mina


----------



## Sinis_smooth

TekYelken said:


> But if you want to translate "*Kalo mina*" into Turkish, you can say "*İyi aylar*" just as you would say "*iyi günler*" or "*iyi yıllar*".
> 
> Kalo mina


 
Thanks! The point here is if a Turk will understand "*İyi aylar*" (apparently it's grammatically correct) and generally talking if it exists as a phrase. I haven't really found it in Google. You know, TekYelken, during the last years the Turkish *diziler*/series have been very popular in Greece and lots of people (especially women) adore the actors and create Fan Clubs in Facebook. Of course, they don't really speak Turkish and I usually try to help them (translate for them from Turkish and to Turkish).


----------

